# Hedgehog wobbles and falls over



## hannahskellam (Aug 27, 2012)

Hiya! I'm hoping someone can help me. My 8 week old hoglet has been with me for 3 days, hes huffed a few times but in general is happy to be handled and explore. I noticed he was slipping and sliding on my laminate floor so i put a fleece blanket down. He had about 5 square feet to move around in, he was very wobbly and fell on his side a few times.

Is this nomal because hes young? 
Could it be cos hes scared?
Is he old enough to have Wobbly Hedgehog Syndrome?


Any advice will be greatly appreciated xxx


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

What is the temperature at? Especially at the floor which might be colder. And also temp of his cage.


----------



## hannahskellam (Aug 27, 2012)

The temp is 24 degrees so i think thats ok? He had also just woken up, although it lasted 15 mins till i put him bk in his zoozone. X


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

From what I've read WHS will typically show up 18-24 months old, but a few cases have been reported earlier. As far as I know you can't get him tested for it, you just need to wait and see if that is actually what is going on.
Thistle would wobble like that too sometimes when I first got her (at about 9-10 weeks old). It scared me too, but seemed like it was just when she was waking up, so maybe just groggy from sleep and not coordinated yet. She only did it when waking up the first few weeks I had her and hasn't done it in a long time now. 
The temperature you use seems fine, unless there's a draft or the floor was that much cooler. I've read some owners reporting their particular hedgehog was more sensitive to the cold than normal ones and actually required a little warmer than that. Hedgehogs will wobble when they get too cold and are attempting hibernation, so it would be very important to make sure he is staying warm enough, maybe he is more sensitive to the cold. 
I hope your little guy gets better soon and stops scaring you!


----------



## hannahskellam (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you AngelaH, you've made me feel better about it. I'll jst keep my eye on him! x


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

At 8 weeks old he shouldn't be wobbly enough to tip over. Although WHS at that age is uncommon, it's not impossible but I wouldn't worry about it right now. My thoughts would be that even though his temperature should be warm enough, he may need it a bit warmer. Or, what is his lighting schedule? Another thought, laminate floors are cold and perhaps it was making him cool. If it happens again, feel if his belly is toasty warm. If it isn't, temperature and possibly lighting is most likely the issue.


----------



## hannahskellam (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you Nancy! X


----------

